# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Why stay with C++ and not move to C#?

## BillG

I have stayed with VC (through managed C++ and now C++/CLI) and stayed away from C#.  Initially, because I did not want to learn a new language.  BUT!  the learning curve to C# could not have been more than what I went through to Mangaged C and then onto C++/CLI. 

I am currently porting a complex C# control to C++.  Hence, I'm seeing more C# than I have previously looked at in detail.  And, I am impressed!  C# does some things more directly than C++.  So... Once again... I am thinking... I should have moved to C# 2 years ago.  But... I'm still resistant.  I like C++/CLI.  I actually like the casts, pointers,  and namespace qualifiers -- gives me a more solid feel.  

But, I find, that C# is not just a fancy Visual Basic.  If someone can give me a good reason to stay with C++/CLI I would like to read it.  (I do interface work -- not web related.)

----------


## steixeira

C# is a great language, and is actually my language of choice in most scenarios when developing pure, safe managed code.  C++/CLI offers some nice linguistic goodies, such as templates, deterministic finalization, reference and value class semantics, etc.  For some, these features are very compelling.  For me, the most compelling feature of C++/CLI is the ability to smoothly interoperate with native code so that I can both leverage my existing code and build high performance software.

Thanks,

Steve Teixeira
Group Program Manager
Visual C++

----------


## BillG

Sorry.  Yes -- this is a "religious" question and is out of line.  
Thank you for the reply.  I agree.  C++ will live on.  

Moderator -- it might be best to delete this thread.

----------


## AymanS

Per the suggestion of the person who started the thread, I cleaned it and kept information that could be needed by others to view. Also, marked as resolved.

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

